# Advice on basic 4x8 track plan



## HO Modeler (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I'm putting together a very basic 4x8 layout (my first, as I'm new to the hobby). 

Any advice for me based on what I have so far? The layout is supposed to represent a modern mining town. 

I'm fairly space-limited, but I wanted to incorporate a 22" loop to run some longer passenger cars. The smallest radius is 18", which will be fine for most of the trains I'll be running.

I'm mostly using Atlas snap track (that's what I have) with a bit of flex track. The shorter track pieces down the centre line are just to make it easier for me to move the layout. My bench consists of two 4x4 pieces, so it can be divided down the middle. 

Pink represents the general location of roads and parking lots. The unlabeled buildings will be houses. The structures are kind of a work in progress. This is just a basic idea. 

Thanks for any advice you can give me!


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Well, you asked for advice, so be prepared to get a lot.
Remember, it will be advice you can use or discard as you like.

My first thought, with two sections, I'd try to reduce the number of tracks which cross the center line, it may be a lot of work getting 7 connections aligned right each time.

My second thought, for me anyway, it is difficult to reach into a 4x8 layout, my gut usually destroys scenery reaching for a derailed car.

And third, passenger staion on a dead end track looks a bit strange to me.

18" is OK for a lot of engines and 40-50 foot cars, but most of mine will not couple on the curve.

Lastly, at least you've found enough room for a complete loop, I miss watching the consist go round and round, cannot do it on my mini shelf setup.

Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

OP, with all that space you should have two loops. And a few less sidings. YMMV.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I agree about the small passenger station. A small town or even a small city station would be on a mainline without having to transfer to a side track.

If you like switching ops into industry sidings I think you have a good plan there. I like to watch them run and work on scenery and structures.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You have a nice layout track plan that offers good
continuous running and a lot of fun switching challenges.

However, you should be very careful in your selection of
locomotives and cars. Even with the one 22" radius loop
you would be wise to limit your diesels to 4 wheel truck
models...I can't speak about steamers, but the popular
big boys are not for you.

A major consideration is the way ends of longer cars
jut out on tight curves...they can even pull each
other off the track. Avoid 80 foot passenger cars and
the longer contemporary freight cars.

Your mention of a mining town would indicate a 'time
present' in the early 20th century. Rail cars were much
shorter back then so that would be desirable for your
situation.

Don


----------



## HO Modeler (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks for the input! I definitely see the point about the passenger station. I'll see if I can fit it in somewhere else.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If your desire is to maximize the use of space, then that's not a bad plan. If your desire is realism, you have major issues. I assume that doesn't trouble you.

The only real problem I see is the connections across the split that Dennis mentioned. I think that will get old fast. Perhaps lengthening the layout to a 4x12 (two 4x6 sections) would allow you to move the turnouts and eliminate most of those connections.

As long as you have access to both long sides of the layout, reach will not be an insurmountable issue.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

One option would be to locate the station on the lower left of the layout opposite of where it is now on the outside of the mainline and build yourself a curved platform on the other side of the mainline between it and the small yard track you have. You could use the small yard track as another industry stop.

Also, have you given thought to extending your partial dual mainline all the way around? You would be able to run one train continuously while using the second mainline for all the siding lead-in's and not have to stop a mainline train for switching ops. You would have slightly shorten your yards on the left side, but not by very much and you would only lose the station yard that realistically wouldn't be used for that.


----------



## HO Modeler (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks Michael and CTValley. 

I do like the dual mainline idea, and I'll see if I can make it work. Unfortunately, I don't think I can manage a 4x12 with the space that I have, but I'll definitely take the number of tracks that cross the centre line into consideration. I'm hoping that I'll only have to deal with the headache of lining those tracks up again if I move to a new house.

A certain amount of realism would be nice, but I kind of gave up on that with the space constraints haha. Maybe when I have more space, I can try for a more realistic plan.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> I agree about the small passenger station. A small town or even a small city station would be on a mainline without having to transfer to a side track.
> 
> There were several passenger stations in major cities located on dead end spurs which required back up moves to access. The L&N station in Knoxville, TN was an example. Others may currently exist in the Amtrak era.
> 
> If you want to locate your station in such a way, I would suggest swapping locations with the lumber yard. Lumber deliveries are usually just one or two cars. Passenger trains will require a longer siding.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

prrfan said:


> MichaelE said:
> 
> 
> > I agree about the small passenger station. A small town or even a small city station would be on a mainline without having to transfer to a side track.
> ...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

HO Modeler said:


> Thanks Michael and CTValley.
> 
> I do like the dual mainline idea, and I'll see if I can make it work. Unfortunately, I don't think I can manage a 4x12 with the space that I have, but I'll definitely take the number of tracks that cross the centre line into consideration. I'm hoping that I'll only have to deal with the headache of lining those tracks up again if I move to a new house.
> 
> A certain amount of realism would be nice, but I kind of gave up on that with the space constraints haha. Maybe when I have more space, I can try for a more realistic plan.


So here's the thing: unless you know for certain that you ARE going to move in the near future, then don't worry about your layout being portable. Most beginners end up trashing their initial attempt at a layout anyway, as their skills improve and their interests solidify. Even if you don't trash it, it's actually fairly simple to cut it into two or more pieces, and reassemble those with some repairs / improvements at the far end.

Space constraints -- some of that is self-inflicted by your choice of a 4x8. Consider this: the 32 square feet of layout, with 2 feet of aisle all around, can actually be used for a 2' wide donut-shaped track plan with 64 square feet, and the added advantage that you can't see opposite sides from the center, thus providing the illusion that your trains are going somewhere, not just circling a board.

Realism needn't be a casualty of space. It just requires making some choices, because you can't fill every square inch of space with track and structures. Tall scenery and backdrops can be used to divide the layout into distinct sections, each of which serves a purpose. Think about how real trains run (they pick up loads and take them places), and economy of movement is a prime consideration (that's why your passenger station on a spur doesn't make sense).

Also, because of the length of the equipment involved, passenger traffic is hard to do on a small layout. Even an unrealistically short two car train will be around 2-1/2 feet long, and will have a lot of overhang around your tight curves (if they will even corner).


----------



## HO Modeler (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks again. I'll see if the lumber location would work for the station. Part of the problem with that track is that it's a slightly tighter curve to get to it. I know the one passenger car I have can get to the smaller spur, but the lumber one might be a problem. I'll have to test it out once I have the track set up. I might be best to scrap the passenger station idea entirely, but we'll see how it goes. I'm probably trying to fit too much in. 

Dennis, I'm running DCC. I'm probably going to be using manual ground throws, so I likely won't have a lot of wiring going between the two sides, but it's something I'll keep in mind!

You guys have definitely given me a lot to think about, which is good.


----------

